
Show HN: Gold Laces Conference for Bootstrappers and Side Hustles - sachinag
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/gold-laces-conf-for-bootstrappers-and-side-hustlers-tickets-26124654545
======
sachinag
If you're interested, you can use my code FRIENDS to get half off (so tickets
are $99 instead of $199).

